# Tower Trax/Nov 9. Team Anyting goes



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rack Deep Boyz is planning a ride to meet w/ Team anything goes on Nov. 9th at Tower Trax in Fluker Louisiana. Let's get the hole crew there for the event and have some fun! Bring friends to to come out and ride and have some fun! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

aw yea. hoping mike only has 2 weeks left up there in bfe so he can make this ride.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

thats the plan but you know how things change in the oilfield


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like a good time, but i will be in ar voting for anybody other than obammy


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> thats the plan but you know how things change in the oilfield


 
yea i kno lets just hope it falls through like we talked


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

rmax said:


> sounds like a good time, but i will be in ar voting for anybody other than obammy


 
lool praze the lord he dont win again.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Silly question but, can any one attend?


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mais yea sha anybody can come pass a good time 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bring anyone and every one. It's gunna b fun. We will have a blast. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I should be able to make it, depends on bike if its still torn down or not.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Its gonna be a blast! This is our annual event and Big Smo will be performing. Lets hope for lots of rain before the event, and great weather during the event! 
Y'all come out and ride with us!


----------



## LaMoparPower (Sep 3, 2012)

If i can get my bike back together by then may try and make the trip.. MAybe its time to find some babysitters and put the wife to work too!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

hopefully I will make this ride. most likely will. see y'all there!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Works forever changing now I'm on the fence on makin this one but if I'm not workin in there 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lookin better and better for makin this one!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

perfect brother


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whos going to be there for this ride? Will love to have a mimb meet and ride. Would be nice. Will have shirts that say team mulletville & rack deep boyz...sink em rack deep & dont give a rats a** shirts will be black with red wrighting, black with pink wrighting, and some pinks


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Trying to decide if i want to go. Im pretty sure i have a bearing about to let loose in my bottom end. 

I might go just to finish it off.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Count me in since my dad wants to go on one last ride before winter, and we only live 20 min from tower trax!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll be on this.





















yes it's mine


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:yikes::yikes:sweet jesus that things wide


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet bike but you might want to take that dog to a priest


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

jessie you jus a soon come and ride if it lets go maybe you can talk ash into lettin you ride the brute lmao


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jess u scared lmao! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I will try to be there if I'm not working


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ma king wont be done for this ride kinda sucks. we will be on the 500


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Man drew. Ask mike im not scared of nothin. Ill break my bike before i let a hole conquer me lol. 

And mike how about yall just let me take the brute and i wont put it in anything..:33:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

you can hold the ice chest lmfao


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am the most comfortable next to the ice chest! opcorn:


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

that jus may happen jessie


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fasho well just let me know. Worst case ill take the 90 lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

haha that b funny there^^^^^


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol Maybe at colfax or a place like that but not at Tower traxx. Espically not that blue trail.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

25 doller per person per day. who in there right mind whold pay 10000 for a band to play??? we looking to be there saterday and ride all day sat and come home late sat night.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well unfortunately im not going to be making it to this ride. A vender from work offered me 4 free saints tickets to the game this sunday......

Oh and i almost forgot to mention that the tickets also came with a free hotel room for saturday night, right off burbon!:rockn::band::headbang::friday:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucky plug! Ima hit some holes for u and send u some pics haha


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol fasho. Take the blue trail. Its way in the back. You will thank me.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Axle paddles will b grabbing there aye! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

How about some Pics


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I ant got many pics got some videos. Txt me ya email jessie and if u can put them on here id appriciate it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

loaded up ready to ride!!!









I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

some of RACK DEEP BOYZ crew


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

some more of a few of us! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

One video from tower Trax. Me and ma brother in law. 
RACK DEEP BOYZ


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brother in law- co founder of RACK DEEP BOYS 
Colby-member.
Me-founder of RACK DEEP BOYZ


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

